
Show HN: Clone and deploy boilerplate and readymade apps instantly - ecthiender
https://hasura.io/hub
======
ecthiender
Hi from the Hasura team! We had launched Hasura.io earlier in the year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13724118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13724118))
to help devs build powerful applications fast. Hasura gives you instant
backend APIs on postgres + a PaaS powered by Kubernetes.

Hasura Hub is a collection of boilerplates and readymade applications that you
can clone, modify and deploy to kickstart your application development. For
example - a react native project is wired up with a NativeBase UI kit, expo.io
& a Hasura backend that you can clone and deploy in minutes. Hub also has
sample applications for a slack bot, a messenger bot, e-commerce schemas, a
simple AR app with AR Kit & Clarifai, etc.

The feature of Hasura that makes a ’hub' of instantly deployable projects
possible is that every Hasura project is declarative, i.e, everything from
source code to migrations to configuration is version controllable. The hasura
cli, api console and hub are designed around and deeply integrate with this
feature.

Let us know if you'd like to see any specific boilerplates or sample apps or
if you have any other questions!

------
triangleman
This is great. What is your business plan? How much of this is open source?

~~~
tango12
Thanks :)

Hasura gives you dedicated (kubernetes) clusters on the cloud.

These run a bunch of open source components (nginx, postgres, redis) and a
bunch of Hasura services (like data, auth, file APIs for apps). You can deploy
your custom services on the hasura cluster as well (git push).

We have a free tier and then charge by the 'size' of the cluster. The fee is
basically the underlying cloud provider's cost passed on directly to the user
+ a markup.

The Hasura backend APIs and platform glue are not open-source.

